# Elm



## Mike1950

Will be traveling soon to pick up my new best buddy- splotchy elm..... Had some before and I thought rest had disappeared- only to find out yesterday it had all gotten buried in a lumber shed.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb

I see the head and eye of an octopus (profile) in that piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

jasonb said:


> I see the head and eye of an octopus (profile) in that piece.


yep


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Mike, I'm not doing anything tomorrow so why don't you give me the address and I'll drive on up to make sure its still there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I see some pretty spectacular knife handles in that piece

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Beautiful piece of elm Mike. I have a few pieces of elm here but none of it is fancy like that. If I had a piece that fancy it would take me a decade to decide what to do with it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Lucky! Think Elm is actually a very nice wood, although I've never used any in woodworking. This burl is beyond description nice! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rich P.

Is any of that going to find its way to WB for sale or trade?

RichP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

OMG, What a crazy great hunk of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Beautiful stuff! I would have never guessed that was elm burl because it looks nothing like the elm burl I find around here. The coloring is much more varied in your sample, and the burl eyes here are just dark dots that always seems to open and split.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol

Winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Woodworking Vet said:


> Mike, I'm not doing anything tomorrow so why don't you give me the address and I'll drive on up to make sure its still there



That is really nice of you to volunteer- about 300 miles away.....


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Beautiful stuff! I would have never guessed that was elm burl because it looks nothing like the elm burl I find around here. The coloring is much more varied in your sample, and the burl eyes here are just dark dots that always seems to open and split.



It is American Elm- survived because it was isolated but finally succumbed to Dutch Elm. There was a HUGE one in Seattle that they had to finally take down. It is much different wood than siberian elm.


----------



## Mike1950

Rich P. said:


> Is any of that going to find its way to WB for sale or trade?
> 
> RichP.



There are 24 of them- all from same tree- some just like this one. I will make some available - that slab is 2x16x60

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I couldn’t cut it....I would just sit there night after night staring at it........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Ya gotta cut them up. Make something. That picture was taken the day it was cut. That piece went back east and turned into chips by one of those wood wastin turners.... made it into gorgeous spin stations. It really looked nice finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LSCG

drool!


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Mike1950 said:


> That is really nice of you to volunteer- about 300 miles away.....



Can't blame a guy for trying.....

but seriously, if you ever need company/help on one of your excursions I'm always willing. Able is another story but always willing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

a 1' slab skimmed in the planer and misted-

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> a 1' slab skimmed in the planer and misted-
> 
> View attachment 141379
> 
> View attachment 141380
> 
> View attachment 141381
> 
> View attachment 141382



Oh, yeah, I'm going to need some of that... Maybe a nice 1.75"-ish slab...


----------



## Rich P.

I think you should cut that in 12x12 pieces and stack five of them together, place them in a LFRB and mail it to upstate New York

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker

I'm seeing a bookmatched coffee table top....only waste is a tiny bit of sawdust.
As pretty as it is, and how gorgeous a platter would be turned from it....I'd have a hard time turning it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rich P.

We all agree how pretty it is. It only make sense that something that beautiful be used for as many projects as possible and shared with as many people who would appreciate it as possible. Making just one table out of it would not be right. Making a couple of platters would not reach the masses either. Obviously it should be used for pens, we might get a couple hundred out of that one piece depending on the size. That would give it the most bang for the buck. 
I will repeat my upper post, you should mail it to a pen turner in upstate New York.

RichP.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I have 24 slabs from 1-2+" right now I am doing nothing- back has slowed me down. These will be sold here and elsewhere. Me I do not care what they are used for. I do know it finishes very nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here is another time I need that "WANT" button or emoji. Very nice @Mike1950. Glad you got it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike, please put me in line when you decide to sell these. 

But do rest your back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Mike, looks like your drive was well worth it. Very nice looking elm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Mike1950
I too am interested in some of that marvelous wood. Will be saving up maybe I will get a tax refund
Hope the back straighten out for you , those are a real pain for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## CWS

@Mike1950 Beautiful Wood. There comes a time when your mind says yes I can do that and your body says something different. When you get as old as me my friend you will listen more to your body as less to your mind. We can still do it just not as fast but just as good as you always have maybe better.
Hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> @Mike1950 Beautiful Wood. There comes a time when your mind says yes I can do that and your body says something different. When you get as old as me my friend you will listen more to your body as less to your mind. We can still do it just not as fast but just as good as you always have maybe better.
> Hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!



Usually it happens when I am doing nothing- this time I turned to grab something- last time I was putting tape on a MFR and the time before I sneezed. I have learned to work differently... But as one of my favorite actors said- "if we don't do, what are we here for??"

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Texasstate

Mike PM me when ready !! I’d love a slab


----------



## Vern Tator

Does that smell as bad as Siberian Elm. I had to quit taking it because i couldn't take the smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Vern Tator said:


> Does that smell as bad as Siberian Elm. I had to quit taking it because i couldn't take the smell.


No It does not smell a bit like siberian- quite a bit denser


----------



## Foot Patrol

@Mike1950 please put me on the list. Great looking burl you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's fantastic stuff! Any idea of the specific elm? Red? American? I like the look of good elm burl over about any other, HRB and Ambonya included....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> That's fantastic stuff! Any idea of the specific elm? Red? American? I like the look of good elm burl over about any other, HRB and Ambonya included....


American elm. It was a big one in oregon. I agree elm burl is very nice.


----------

